# Unkown Mobo Help



## Will

Ahoy, new round here, and hi to all.

Just started building me a computer, first time, and i would like to identify my motherboard, and i don't have a clue what it is. It is a Socket A (or 462 or near, as it says) and came with a Duron 1100Mhz. On the board itself is printed 3902A568, next to some oriental symbols. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, as a search returned a Russian site which linked back to the search. Oh well.


----------



## Lorand

It seems that you have a Jetway motherboard. To find out exactly what model is, download and run Belarc Advisor from here: http://www.crucial.com/uk/support/belarc_download.asp


----------



## Will

Thanks, ill run that when it's built.


----------

